# Unlimited Data Verizon Rep Does Unthinkable



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm on a tiered data plan 5gb. Verizon now offers double the data for the same price 50 so I called this morning to update to the new plan. So we got to talking about how good the data is and the new upcoming razr. Anyways long story short we bullshitted for 25 min and towards the end of the conversation I said man I wish I had unlimited I would cancel my comcast its that fast faster than comcast then that's when she said you know today your lucky day not only is my phone unlimited she also made my sons phone unlimited for 29.99 too god bless her heart and Verizon I knew I made the right switch from T-Mobile


----------



## Johncsuh (Oct 21, 2011)

true YMMV right there


----------



## CrazyGuyCD (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok can this really be confirmed because this is the third post about it and Verizon says no everytime.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea it made my day now I can download all the sweet rom updates straight to my phone no more watching my usage.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

CrazyGuyCD said:


> Ok can this really be confirmed because this is the third post about it and Verizon says no everytime.


They're not suppose to do this she clearly told me she wasn't suppose to and said today is my lucky day ....


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

I have unlimited but im a 12 year customer as well.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish I had a way to confirm this with you guys...


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

I think you may have made a girlfriend! Lol. Congrats though.... luckily im on unlimited... 7gigs used last month!

On a side note... why would he lie? Honestly its all about who you get. Me ex's phone last phone was purchased off if ebay. After a few months she started havi.g numerous issues with it. So i called verizon to see if there was anything they could do. The 1st 2 reps said no absolutely not. The third call was the charm... explained the scenario the rep replied... give me a minute let me grab a supervisor we cant have your wife with a phone that doesnt work. Approved me for the upgrade 10 months before the upgrade date!


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> I think you may have made a girlfriend! Lol. Congrats though.... luckily im on unlimited... 7gigs used last month!
> 
> On a side note... why would he lie? Honestly its all about who you get. Me ex's phone last phone was purchased off if ebay. After a few months she started havi.g numerous issues with it. So i called verizon to see if there was anything they could do. The 1st 2 reps said no absolutely not. The third call was the charm... explained the scenario the rep replied... give me a minute let me grab a supervisor we cant have your wife with a phone that doesnt work. Approved me for the upgrade 10 months before the upgrade date!


She did sound like she was a hot one lol it was weird we talked about personal stuff too so you may ne right!!


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> I think you may have made a girlfriend! Lol. Congrats though.... luckily im on unlimited... 7gigs used last month!
> 
> On a side note... why would he lie? Honestly its all about who you get. Me ex's phone last phone was purchased off if ebay. After a few months she started havi.g numerous issues with it. So i called verizon to see if there was anything they could do. The 1st 2 reps said no absolutely not. The third call was the charm... explained the scenario the rep replied... give me a minute let me grab a supervisor we cant have your wife with a phone that doesnt work. Approved me for the upgrade 10 months before the upgrade date!


She did sound like she was a hot one lol it was weird we talked about personal stuff too so you may be right!!


----------



## CrazyGuyCD (Nov 4, 2011)

Well Im not saying she's lying by any means more than likely she just got lucky. I know right now they're offering "Twice the data" so at their tier options they basically double the amount of data for the same price but you have to go in and accept the change because its not automatic. Im on the phone with a Verizon Rep right now to see what the TOC are. I think I can stifle $50 for 10g because its a lot better than paying $30 for 2g.

The promotion is only eligble for 4G LTE phones. Just a heads up.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD (Nov 4, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> She did sound like she was a hot one lol it was weird we talked about personal stuff too so you may be right!!


Don't let the voice fool you. I used to work at sprint with girls that had "hot" voices and the only thing hot was my seat when I ran out the door because they are anything but...


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol...used 43gigs last month

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

tbolt81 said:


> Lol...used 43gigs last month
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Lol I think imma have you beat I download xbox games and movies last month I used 123GB on my comcast.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> I wish I had a way to confirm this with you guys...


I pretty much believe you, I've had similar experiences with reps, but you could post a screenshot from the My Verizon Mobile app wireless data usage page. While not 100% conclusive, it would be something.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's my data 5GB tiered yesterday before they gave me unlimited


----------



## Antnee502 (Aug 12, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Here it is


 Nice screenshot! What rom are you using?


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShiftR 2.3.1 with the ice blurry tpak by Mr.DROIDTheory and Mr DHacker and it's faster than jimmy johns delivery check it out and show them love also using ICS live wallpaper


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Here it is


I hate to burst your buble , but I work for verizon and when a rep makes the changes to unlimited tose transactions get audited to make sure the customer was either on unlimited before or had a good reason to put you on unlimited! so dont be suprised if it gets reversed. sorry


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

ombracol said:


> I hate to burst your buble , but I work for verizon and when a rep makes the changes to unlimited tose transactions get audited to make sure the customer was either on unlimited before or had a good reason to put you on unlimited! so dont be suprised if it gets reversed. sorry


Ever heard of Better Business Bureau. WWW.Bbb.Org I don't think they wanna go there.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Here it is


I like Pookie.

*runs*

lol. Cool deal you got it man! Im glad I've been on Unlimited, I'll never switch ;o


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

ombracol said:


> I hate to burst your buble , but I work for verizon and when a rep makes the changes to unlimited tose transactions get audited to make sure the customer was either on unlimited before or had a good reason to put you on unlimited! so dont be suprised if it gets reversed. sorry


I hate to burst your bubble, but you work for Verizon yet "illegally" tether, use 150GB a month, and "haven't been throttled or heard from verizon"? What an employee you are ...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7268-what-wifi-tether-app-are-you-using/page__p__185329#entry185329


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

thatguy188 said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but you work for Verizon yet "illegally" tether, use 150GB a month, and "haven't been throttled or heard from verizon"? What an employee you are ...
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...329#entry185329


lol so now im the bad guy lol


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Better Business Bureau against a big corporation like verizon thats like throwing a pebble to a tank


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

ombracol said:


> Better Business Bureau against a big corporation like verizon thats like throwing a pebble to a tank


You. R surprised Bbb can shut companies down google it if they gave me unlimited and take it back its unethical and technically breaking my contract terms since I entered into new plan


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

thatguy188 said:


> I like Pookie.
> 
> *runs*
> 
> lol. Cool deal you got it man! Im glad I've been on Unlimited, I'll never switch ;o


Better be a fast runner


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

thatguy188 said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but you work for Verizon yet "illegally" tether, use 150GB a month, and "haven't been throttled or heard from verizon"? What an employee you are ...
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7268-what-wifi-tether-app-are-you-using/page__p__185329#entry185329


Must be a torrent junkie like me lol


----------



## boomerod (Oct 17, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> I'm on a tiered data plan 5gb. Verizon now offers double the data for the same price 50 so I called this morning to update to the new plan. So we got to talking about how good the data is and the new upcoming razr. Anyways long story short we bullshitted for 25 min and towards the end of the conversation I said man I wish I had unlimited I would cancel my comcast its that fast faster than comcast then that's when she said you know today your lucky day not only is my phone unlimited she also made my sons phone unlimited for 29.99 too god bless her heart and Verizon I knew I made the right switch from T-Mobile


Had this happen to me in September, right after I signed up for VZW. I was on the 2GB plan and blew through it in less than a week on LTE. I called to complain that I thought they were not counting the data right and discuss tetherting. The rep said they were running a special and changed me over to the $29.99 unlimited plan and added the $30 tethering. At first, I thought maybe it was only because I agreed to tethering. Anywho, I did promptly log in to VZW online and removed tethering, leaving me with the unlimited data plan.


----------



## iBeTRiiX (Jul 16, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Must be a torrent junkie like me lol


LoL Between that and Netflix/Hulu at Work I'm glad I was grandfathered in or i would be having to try one of these tricks.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

iBeTRiiX said:


> LoL Between that and Netflix/Hulu at Work I'm glad I was grandfathered in or i would be having to try one of these tricks.


Im still keeping my comcast though even though I have unlimited . My son plays his Call of duty games and if Im not home to tether he'd kick my azz. LOL BTW I get 20-25 mbps with Verizon and 15mbps with comcast LTE is sick


----------



## lvm1275 (Oct 23, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> luckily im on unlimited... 7gigs used last month!


Only 7gigs? You are doing something wrong! I used over 57gigs last month and I'm on day 4 of 30 and already at 5.739. Need to find more things to tether to your phone or more spare time! LMAO!


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a case-by-case thing I believe. When my wife upgraded to a smartphone (during that VZW promotion where you get $100 gift card), she moved to a DINC2. Since she obviously needed a plan, I made mention that I'm on unlimited (grandfather has it perks). Anyway, long story short, the girl on the other end was able to add the entry to get my wife unlimited data for her DINC2 as well. This was just 4 weeks ago. VZW will never admit to it, but it does occasionally happen.


----------

